# Computer Virus.....



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.........Looks like I got a virus from this site.......ebookpdf.biz/pdf ! I now get a popup telling me I need to call a number to receive info on how to purge the virus from my computer . Does anyone have any info on this virus ? Is there a program that will remove this virus ? I scanned my harddrive and Webroot found nothing ! It is activitated when I try to get on Amazon's website . , thanks , fordy


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

HomesteadingToday does not do pop up advertisements. I would be hesitant in saying that it's not a virus but a popup window you may have gotten from another site. Can you simply close the window, or restart the computer and have the window you mention gone?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

fordy said:


> .........Looks like I got a virus from this site.......ebookpdf.biz/pdf ! I now get a popup telling me I need to call a number to receive info on how to purge the virus from my computer . Does anyone have any info on this virus ? Is there a program that will remove this virus ? I scanned my harddrive and Webroot found nothing ! It is activitated when I try to get on Amazon's website . , thanks , fordy


it is not a virus, it is a scam to get your information. don't do anything it says. shut your computer down, and then restart. this happened to me. when you call the number they want you to do a computer sharing session. while the appear to be checking your computer they will steal your passwords, credit card numbers. i knew it was a scam when they wanted to do screen sharing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like your system has malware. You can download a free trial for malwarebytes or adaware. Google for one of them and scan your system.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Just about EVERY time you get a pop-up stating how they will "fix" your computer, it is in reality malware. Clicking on it will activate it. Instead, shut down and restart in safe mode, if you can, and do a restore to a previous day.


----------

